

Duolingo Android app released - shacker
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.duolingo

======
ampersandy
I think Duolingo offers a wonderful service, and I really enjoyed it while I
was using it. Currently, my only feedback for the team (if they're reading
this) is that it might be a great idea to partner with popular exchange
programs to notify highly-active users of opportunities to live in another
country for a while to hone their skills even more!

For example, I participated in Explore, a Canadian immersion program that
offers a chance to live in Québec for five weeks and really improve your
French by speaking it day-in and day-out. Targeting such programs to their
users could be a great value add.

------
e98cuenc
I've used Duolingo in the web and in an iPhone, and speaking as a developer
it's depressing to see how good and polished is this app. I wish I had their
eye to nail down a perfect UI/UX.

I installed the Android app right now, and seems to be even better than their
iPhone app (you can type directly the translations instead of choosing between
a closed set of words). It's a fantastic app, highly recommended to learn a
new language.

It will be great if they could add a way to chat with other users like in
verbling.

------
robotmay
I'll be all over this when it's compatible with my Nexus 7 :)

------
dysoco
Great! Been waiting for this one.

~~~
levosmetalo
What is so special about this application compared to other ones with the same
purpose?

~~~
wesleyk
It's free, and also by learning with Duolingo you're helping translate the
web. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Duolingo>

~~~
levosmetalo
Thanks for the real answer to real question. After trying it for 5 minutes I
got so hooked up that now I spend almost an hour daily practicing and
improving my German skills.

The site and application are really important missing step between a language
beginner which doesn't know the language enough to be able to improve it
organically by random reading and conversation, and an intermediate speaker
that can go forward on its own.

I would really recommend this tool, especially in combination with real
language course. The app is great, but the site is still better, since the
some things are missing from the app. I hope the app will catch up to the site
usefulness, since it is so much easier to use when commuting.

------
juvinious
Finally!

